# Hot Chocolate, Espresso, Lemon & Sambuca From Sprüngli - Zürich, Switzerland



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Have arrived in Zürich this morning and off to Sprüngli ( a historic coffee, tea and hot chocolate & bakery ) which is the owner of Lindt Chocolates ... Here is the recipe for one of their many Hot Chocolates ...

4 Servings.

4 cups whole milk ( do not use fat free or low fat )

3/4 sugar

4 ounces unsweetened finely chopped Lindt chocolate

2 tblsps Instant Espresso powder

5 one half inch wide strips of lemon  peel

6 tblsps of Sambuca or Anisette or Licorice liqueur of choice

1. combine all ingredients together except the liqueur in large saucepan

2. whisk over medium heat until chocolate melts and mixture  is smooth & comes to boil

3. Remove from heat and stir in the Sambuca ... divide amongst the coffee mugs ...

Lovely on a frosty day ... though sunny sunny, it is chilly ...


----------

